# Problem with ZFS install 10.3-RELEASE & 11.0-RC3 - No ZFS pools found



## spanglefox (Oct 7, 2016)

Hello,

Encountered a problem installing on a Dell Inspiron 1525 via ZFS. I get the following error:


```
gptzfsboot: error 1 lba 48
error 1
gptzfsboot: error 1 lba 0
gptzfsboot: error 1 lba 1
gptzfsboot: No ZFS pools located, can't boot.
```

(Copied a photograph in case I didn't quite copy verbatim.)

An UFS install works fine.

I noticed that there is another case of this online and wondered who to further to alert? Developers?


----------



## ASX (Oct 7, 2016)

spanglefox said:


> I noticed that there is another case of this online and wondered who to further to alert? Developers?



Seems they already know about: PR 144234


----------



## spanglefox (Oct 7, 2016)

Yep, looks like it.....Will let them know that this hardware is also experiencing the problem.


----------

